# Carisma 1/14 scale r/c cars



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what ever happened to this company? They used to make some great Ferrari R/C models but I can't find them anywhere any more. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of them or what the company is doing these days? The formula 1 cars were supposed to be very fast too.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i believe horizon distributes them in the usa there more concerned with losi cars which they own these are really nice cars too bad someone else would distribute them here who cares about them


----------



## k4mike (Jun 24, 2005)

Tuxedo,
If you mean the 2wd versions, I saw some in stock at Fulton's Hobby Shop in Wheeling, WV last time I was there. I am not sure if they ship or not but might be worth a try.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll check that out, thank you!


----------

